# Mouse sin dongle inalámbrico.



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 14, 2018)

Muy buenas noches usuarios de este maravilloso foro, antes de nada, aclarar que al ser nuevo no estaba muy seguro de dónde publicar mi duda, por lo que la he subido aquí al ser "dudas generales".
Bueno, pues el otro día me encontré un ratón inalámbrico tirado al lado de un contenedor.



(no me juzguéis) y tras llevarlo a casa me di cuenta de que en el compartimiento de la batería había un hueco para lo que debería de ser un dongle usb el cual permite conectar el ratón al PC y el cual estaba perdido (por cierto, el led reacciona igual que lo haría cualquier mouse, por lo que supuse que el mouse en sí funcionaba)


Aún así desmonté el ratón y lo limpié a fondo ( la placa estaba impoluta) puesto que yo tenía una idea en mente la cual luego detallaré.
Aquí una foto de la placa:


En esta misma sólo he podido encontrar dos microcontroladores el que hace de sensor y supongo que administra todas las funciones de  mouse (es un paw3204db) y uno que al parecer es el que se comunica con el dongle 2.4 GHz, en la parte trasera no hay nada más.
Por lo que he podido leer cada ratón de Microsoft tiene un ID único que asocia ratón con dongle y que es irreemplazable, es decir, que no me valdría comprar un dongle de segunda mano pues a pesar de ser e mismo hardware el protocolo o código es diferente.
Peeero ahí es cuando yo pienso, "vamos a ver, hasta la parte de inalámbrico, sigue siendo nada más que un mouse, ¿no podría meterle yo un chip bluetooth de estos que venden por eBay por 2€ y volverlo bluetooth?". El problema es que al buscar por Google "Como convertir mouse a bluetooth" y no encuentro lo que busco, lo más parecido es un tutorial realizado por Evan Kale (muy fan de su canal, esta loco, pero en el buen sentido) pero el cual convierte de PS2 a bluetooth y es para mouse y teclado (además de que usa una placa de arduino) lo que yo busco es algo más simple si puede ser y que quepa dentro del propio ratón sin tener que modificarlo demasiado.
Siguiendo con la investigación, he descubierto que el chip que usa el ratón para comunicarse es uno que se vende hasta en Aliexpress así que muy propietario de Microsoft no es, vaya.
El chip es el nrf 24le1g



(la foto la he sacado de internet)  y por lo que he visto es un chip muy usado con arduinos y al parecer es reprogramable.
Mi pregunta es ¿Podría quitar este módulo y añadirle uno bluetooth de alguna forma? ¿o sería mejor comprar otro nrf 24le1g programarlo como receptor y reprogramar el del ratón para que se comunique con el receptor?
Y lo más importante: ¿Como lo haría? Soy muy novato en esto de los micros, lo más que he hecho con micros e sun pickit casero que nisiquiera funcionaba bien 

Bueno, muchas gracias por adelantado. Realmente me da pena tirarlo otra vez a la basura pues está en muy buen estado y casi nuevo (es del 2013 según su etiqueta)

Edito(1):
Acabo de encontrar un datasheet del paw3204db en el cual al final del documento indican cómo se debería montar con un nrf 24le1g y que debería de haber un coector ISSP para programarlo. Me he dado cuenta de que realmente lo tiene, son esos 10 pines que están entre la bobina y el paw3204db, lo que yo pensaba que era el espacio para un chip que debería de ser para una versión mejor del ratón que yo tengo (ya sabeís eso de que usan la misma placa para diferentes modelos) ¡pero no! Resulta que es un conector para programarlo. Puede que esto sea una gran pista para conseguir lo que quiero. dejo por aquí un enlace al  PDF del datasheet.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 14, 2018)

Nadie te va a juzgar de echo por aquí existe un grupo que no solo recoje ratones..... te deben estar envidiando....
En otro orden si mal no recuerdo se vende suleto el receptor


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Nadie te va a juzgar de echo por aquí existe un grupo que no solo recoje ratones..... te deben estar envidiando....
> En otro orden si mal no recuerdo se vende suleto el receptor


Pero el problema está en que supuestamente cada receptor va asociado a un mouse, y esto se hace de fábrica. es decir, que si comprara otro receptor aunque sea del mismo modelo que el mouse no funcionaría pues no compartirían el ID y no podrían comunicarse. A no ser que encontrara un modo de reprogramar el receptor, el mouse o ambos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2018)

A_Ele_Equis dijo:


> A no ser que encontrara un modo de reprogramar el receptor, el mouse o ambos.


Y si usás otro dongle genérico, lo mismo vas a tener que reprogramarlos, así que no veo cual es el problema de intentar con uno original... si es que podés conseguirlo. Tratá de pedir uno prestado, cosa de no gastar si no vá la historia, pero debe ser del mismo modelo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2018)

Por eso hay que comprar ratones bluetooth.


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 16, 2018)

A ver, según el datasheet del chip paw3204db (el del sensor óptico) tiene dos pines (el 3 y 4) los cuales corresponderían a SDIO y SCLK respectivamente.
Mirando por ahí he visto que ahí es donde se suele conectar el PS/2 y que además, se puede convertir de ps/2 a USB fácilmente.
Al conectarle los cables que debería ser (el de data+ y data-, porque la alimentación ya la daba la pila) al enchufarlo al pc no sucede nada, pero al apretar botones o girar la rueda del mouse Windows hace el típico sonido de que se ha conectado hardware ahí es cuando mi ilusión subió por las nubes, luego aparecía un cartelito de notificación diciendo qué Windows no era capaz de reconocer el dispositivo USB y ahí fue cuando toda mi ilusión se fue por los suelos.
¿Alguien con experiencia con ratones me podría decir que pasa? Seguramente hay algo que no esté viendo.
Gracias por adelantado.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y si usás otro dongle genérico, lo mismo vas a tener que reprogramarlos, así que no veo cual es el problema de intentar con uno original... si es que podés conseguirlo. Tratá de pedir uno prestado, cosa de no gastar si no vá la historia, pero debe ser del mismo modelo.


¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2018)

Que si no está configurado el enumerador usb no va a enumerar y no va a funcionar.


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 16, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Que si no está configurado el enumerador usb no va a enumerar y no va a funcionar.


¿Podrías explicarte un poco más por favor?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 16, 2018)

conectas los 4 cables del usb, data+, data-, voltaje+ y GND, al mouse, los voltajes pues mas que obvio a la corriente eléctrica de la pcb del mouse, te debería de andar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2018)

A_Ele_Equis dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia?


Te la estoy dando!!!
Conseguite un dongle del mismo modelo y averigua si es cierto eso de un ID unico para cada mouse. Si no lo es ya tenes el mouse trabajando, en caso contrario habra que ver cual es el ID y como cambiarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2018)

A_Ele_Equis dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarte un poco más por favor?
> Gracias de antemano.


Pues que los dispositivos USB llevan un número de identificación y sin ese número no van. Ese número indica quien es el fabricante y más cosas.
Como tu ratón no es USB es probable que no tenga grabado ese número aunque el circuito lo permita.


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 16, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te la estoy dando!!!
> Conseguite un dongle del mismo modelo y averigua si es cierto eso de un ID unico para cada mouse. Si no lo es ya tenes el mouse trabajando, en caso contrario habra que ver cual es el ID y como cambiarlo.



Me refería a marca o algo. XD
Pero gracias, podría intentarlo, si encuentro uno por eBay lo suficientemente barato.


Scooter dijo:


> Pues que los dispositivos USB llevan un número de identificación y sin ese número no van. Ese número indica quien es el fabricante y más cosas.
> Como tu ratón no es USB es probable que no tenga grabado ese número aunque el circuito lo permita.



Respecto a eso, me acabo de enterar (consultando un foro que tiene la empresa fabricante Nordic Semiconductor) de que el chip nrf 24le1g no es exactamente igual que el que he dicho yo que es súper usado con Arduino y raspi, ese es el nrf24le1 a secas. Lo que lo diferencia es, simplemente, es el hecho de que el nrf24le1g es como un chip ROM, es decir que solo puede programarse una vez. :'( Peeeero no quiero perder la esperanza. Si no me equivoco, es lo único que cambia de un modelo a otro. Podría intentar copiar el código del chip original y después reemplazarlo con el nrf24le1 con el mismo código pero modificado para que no sea propietario de Microsoft. Creo haber visto por AliExpress que venden el chip, tal cual, sin módulo.
Mi idea sería comprarme (o hacerme un DIY) un programador, el chip nuevo y un módulo nuevo. Programar ambos y así modificaría el mousse lo mínimo posible.
Tendré que investigar más todo esto.
Si alguien sabe de estos temas agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda, consejo o información.
Muchas gracias y buenas noches.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2018)

Por enredar y aprender cosas está bien, pero supongo que te das cuenta que hace ya tiempo que estás gastando más energías de lo que vale el ratón.


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 17, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Por enredar y aprender cosas está bien, pero supongo que te das cuenta que hace ya tiempo que estás gastando más energías de lo que vale el ratón.


Me he obsesionado con él y cuando me obsesiono con algo....
No abandonaré el proyecto e intentaré progresar en el todo lo que pueda, aunque sea poco a poco. También es por hacer algo, a mi este tipo de cosas me divierte.


----------



## MeelknMac (Jul 2, 2019)

Hola
 Buenos días, tengo un ratón Logitech que le falta el pinganillo USB que lo hace funcionar , ¿ es posible hacerlo funcionar de alguna manera ? Tengo uno de Lammksma marca de un modelo parecido pero no funciona . Alguna. Sugerencia ? Muchas gracias.



Muchas gracias a todos lo he encontrado pero me gustaría recuperar un poco el tiempo tema y como poder conectar sin ese dispositivo por si se estropea o pierde, por cierto tengo 3 ratones legendarios de Logitech ya os pasaré la captura , son una delicia , entre ellos el 3D. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2019)

Se ve que muchos fabricantes venden pinganillos sueltos.

Yo insisto en la utilidad de comprar ratones bluetooth.


----------



## MeelknMac (Jul 3, 2019)

Ahí os paso una captura de mis ratones...ya tienen sus años pero están muy nuevos...saludo


----------



## MeelknMac (Jul 3, 2019)

La única duda que tengo es que precio de mercado tienen estos ratones, ya que actualmente no se si siguen vendiendo modelos parecidos. Que os parece ? muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2019)

Para mí el precio que pagaría es 0€. No pagaría ni los sellos del sobre del envío.
Las cosas valen lo que alguien está dispuesto a pagar. Si encuentras a alguien interesado eso es lo que vale.


----------



## MeelknMac (Jul 4, 2019)

Tanto como eso, tampoco te pongas tan pesimista .


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2019)

Solo he dicho mi opinión. Yo no pago por eso ni un céntimo.

Si otro paga, perfecto por ambos. Será porque lo quiere y tú también lo quieres vender.


----------



## pcmaster (Nov 26, 2019)

Microsoft no proporciona mucha ayuda al respecto: perdido receptor USB mouse wireless mobile 1000


----------



## capitanp (Nov 26, 2019)

el mouse de apple no necesita dongle, es bluetoth


----------



## Scooter (Nov 27, 2019)

Es que no tiene sentido


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 27, 2019)

Buenas,
Agrego información al tema.
Mousejack Technical Details — Bastille
2.4 GHz
Technical Details — KeySniffer


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Feb 18, 2021)

Buenas noches queridos amigos.
Desde hace un tiempo , y cada vez más, el mouse de mi PC, *que es inalámbrico*, dejó de responder a los mandos naturales.
Salta el cursor de un lado a otro a pesar de que le cambié las pilas.
Es un ratón marca Logitech , modelo M170 (adjunto fotos).
Alguna sugerencia, porque me da lástima tirarlo dado que tiene solo unos 2 años de uso.
Gracias desde ya.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Buenas noches queridos amigos.
> Desde hace un tiempo , y cada vez más, el mouse de mi PC, *que es inalámbrico*, dejó de responder a los mandos naturales.
> Salta el cursor de un lado a otro a pesar de que le cambié las pilas.
> Es un ratón marca Logitech , modelo M170 (adjunto fotos).
> ...


Hola caro Don DIAMANTEPURO ,?acaso enpleyas un "mouse pad" ?
te pregunto eso porque en mi ratón constubra a saltar lo cursor cuando NO lo uso.
?Tentaste limpiar la lente del sensor optico ? , quizaz esa si queda  un poco sucia con polvo e eso obstaculiza su correcto funcionamento.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lynspyre (Feb 19, 2021)

Como comentó Daniel, o un mouse pad o toca abrir y limpiar el lente y el sensor, tambien puede ser que tenga micropolvo acumulado en la placa y esté provocando interferencia en la señal.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola amigos *Sr. Daniel Lopes y Sr. Iynspyre.*
Gracias desde ya por la molestia , el sensor óptico al que se refieren, es el que señalo con un círculo amarillo ?
O hay que abrir el mouse ?
saludos.
Roberto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola amigos *Sr. Daniel Lopes y Sr. Iynspyre.*
> Gracias desde ya por la molestia , el sensor óptico al que se refieren, es el que señalo con un círculo amarillo ?
> O hay que abrir el mouse ?
> saludos.
> Roberto


Bueno Don DIAMANTEPURO , abajo del ratón hay una lente de cristal y un LED rojo , cuando movimentas lo ratón la luminosidad dese LED rojo aumenta y bastante .
La idea es desmantelar lo ratón con mucho cuidado e limpiar esa lente y otros conponentes cercanos a el.
Una buena inspeción visual interna a lo circuito con auxilio de una Lupa tanbien serias muy bienvenido de modo a verificar si no hay algo de sospechoso .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 21, 2021)

Por las dudas intenta ver si, cuando el mouse se "muere", los botones siguen funcionando. A mi me paso que el LED se estaba muriendo así que lo cambie... Ahora anda de maravillas y tiene un hermoso LED de color verde. 

(El mio es con cables, pero si es la misma falla afecta a ambos sistemas).


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola amigos.
Gracias por el dato.
Lo revisaré en cuanto pueda.
Un Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------

